# Sex indicator... BS?



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/3060.html


Does this work? seems like a joke but they are confident it seems.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Grim said:


> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/3060.html
> 
> 
> Does this work? seems like a joke but they are confident it seems.





Hi Grim,
I use a paper klip on a string for the reptiles I have here, believe it or not 
this is about 85% accurate. 

FYI I first tried it out on reptiles I already knew the sex.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Hi Grim,
> I use a paper klip on a string for the reptiles I have here, believe it or not
> this is about 85% accurate.
> 
> FYI I first tried it out on reptiles I already knew the sex.


Hi! This is interesting, and I have tons of paper clips and string!  
Just how does it work? I have a current Foy's catalog, but can't find that thing. Now, I am intrigued!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, my thoughts on it are it is Bull................we've been trying to figure out for 100's of years how to tell the sex of a pigeon. If it was as simple as spending $$'s (the Foy's web site isn't working for me, so I don't know how much it is?) on a piece of metal hanging on a string, every fancier in the world would own one. If you just make an "educated" guess, you've got a 50/50 chance of being right. And if any other method of "trying" to determine the sex of a bird is more than a 50/50 chance but less than 100% accurate, you're no better off as far as I'm concerned. I just wait and watch. Sort of like having a baby and not knowing if it's a boy or girl. The fun is that moment of truth.


----------



## ohio (Feb 25, 2006)

My Mother always checked the pregnant ladies in our family with a pencil and needle and thread. Shove the needle into the eraser and hold the thread. If the pencil goes back and forth its a boy. If it goes in a circle its a girl. So far she has been right 50% of the time.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ohio said:


> My Mother always checked the pregnant ladies in our family with a pencil and needle and thread. Shove the needle into the eraser and hold the thread. If the pencil goes back and forth its a boy. If it goes in a circle its a girl. So far she has been right 50% of the time.


Now, that was cute! I think everybody is 50% right on this subject!!!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i saw one of those years ago.an old man had one and he tested it by checking all of his breeders.it got every single cock right out of 27 pairs.unfortunately,it also decided that 13 of the hens were cocks as well.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Lovebirds it is 13.75. I wasn't planning on buying it but they guarantee it to work.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I tried to do the paper clip string thing a while ago when i was trying to determine the sex of my pigeons. I first tried it on my rabbits (which I already new) and it didn't work at all.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Crap, we did this several decades ago on each other when I was in school just for the fun of it! I was always able to keep my hand still enough that it neither swang nor circled. As such, they usually either pronounced the owners of the hands under the towels (you didn't get to see who had their hands under there) either dead or "its".

Pidgey


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Three weeks ago, I was at a older guys house and he was showing me his new sex indicator. So I bet him it wouldn't work, so we started placing bets on what sex it would be. After about 8 minutes I started to see his hand move it circles. It really is a load.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Three weeks ago, I was at a older guys house and he was showing me his new sex indicator. So I bet him it wouldn't work, so we started placing bets on what sex it would be. After about 8 minutes I started to see his hand move it circles. It really is a load.


So who won all the money???


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

If you have pigeon for a long time you can guess pretty good and when I put birds together this year I did pretty good. I put 13 pairs in breeding pens and 12 pair layed eggs. The other pair were both cocks, I think. Most the time if I don't know I just put the bird in another box with a cock bird. Then I can tell more by the behavior. There is no 100 percent. I still have alot of problems telling with yb's.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> If you have pigeon for a long time you can guess pretty good and when I put birds together this year I did pretty good. I put 13 pairs in breeding pens and 12 pair layed eggs. The other pair were both cocks, I think. Most the time if I don't know I just put the bird in another box with a cock bird. Then I can tell more by the behavior. There is no 100 percent. I still have alot of problems telling with yb's.


That's true. I had a "pair" of birds in an individual breeding pen this year. The "hen" laid two eggs three times, but would never sit on them and the "cock" NEVER sat on the eggs. I could not figure out what the problem was. A couple of weeks ago, a friend came by and was looking at our birds and we told him about this pair. He walked over and looked at them and said, "that Blue Check is a hen!".........so I pulled the BB out and threw a cock in with the BC and guess what? I had two hens mated together since Jan!!!! The one hen didn't lay eggs.........guess she's not into same sex relationships.......so I just assumed that SHE was a HE and just didn't like the hen for some reason. So that was a totally wasted pair of "breeders" for this year.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi! This is interesting, and I have tons of paper clips and string!
> Just how does it work? I have a current Foy's catalog, but can't find that thing. Now, I am intrigued!!!


 

Hi Sue,
Tye a light string on a metal paper clip, hold the string with the clip hanging over a few inches over the animal with a very steady hand. Wait til the clip starts moving. Back & forth means female. In a circle a male.

Try it on a bird you know the sex of first and tell me if it works.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, my thoughts on it are it is Bull................we've been trying to figure out for 100's of years how to tell the sex of a pigeon. If it was as simple as spending $$'s (the Foy's web site isn't working for me, so I don't know how much it is?) on a piece of metal hanging on a string, every fancier in the world would own one. If you just make an "educated" guess, you've got a 50/50 chance of being right. And if any other method of "trying" to determine the sex of a bird is more than a 50/50 chance but less than 100% accurate, you're no better off as far as I'm concerned. I just wait and watch. Sort of like having a baby and not knowing if it's a boy or girl. The fun is that moment of truth.


 Its worked for me and other people I know, I've been using it for about 5 yrs. now. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That's true. I had a "pair" of birds in an individual breeding pen this year. The "hen" laid two eggs three times, but would never sit on them and the "cock" NEVER sat on the eggs. I could not figure out what the problem was. A couple of weeks ago, a friend came by and was looking at our birds and we told him about this pair. He walked over and looked at them and said, "that Blue Check is a hen!".........so I pulled the BB out and threw a cock in with the BC and guess what? I had two hens mated together since Jan!!!! The one hen didn't lay eggs.........guess she's not into same sex relationships.......so I just assumed that SHE was a HE and just didn't like the hen for some reason. So that was a totally wasted pair of "breeders" for this year.


Oh Renee - that's priceless!!!  

Well I can tell everyone what my vet said at least -- just got back from Spirit's first check up. He said the only sure way is to use a probe (into the vent area) or DNA testing. Anything else is pretty much a guess (albit some more educated than others  ). I explained to him about the V bones at the end of the keel method that I've read about here - which would tell me that Spirit is a he. The vet said "well suppose Spirit's just never laid eggs, her V bones would feel the same as a male"  I think I'll stick with the "wait & see" method.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

The world is full of non-believers.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Grim said:


> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/3060.html
> 
> 
> Does this work? seems like a joke but they are confident it seems.


 I can attest, with the utmost authority...that it will work at least 50% of the time !!!  And just like flipping a coin, it is possible to flip a heads...a hundred times in a row...and on the very next flip...the odds are still 50% that the flip will be a heads......


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm with Renee I like the waiting and seeing part


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Hi Sue,
> Tye a light string on a metal paper clip, hold the string with the clip hanging over a few inches over the animal with a very steady hand. Wait til the clip starts moving. Back & forth means female. In a circle a male.
> 
> Try it on a bird you know the sex of first and tell me if it works.


OK, I'll bite! I'll check back with you after I check this out. I have tons of paper clips!!  Yes, I'll let ya know what "shows up"!!! If nothing else, it should be entertaining, (as long as my neighbors don't see me & commit me!)


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

OK..... That was quite interesting..... According to the paper clip and string, I have *all males*.  NO females. These are the breeding adults I have! I like teh wait-and-see technique, and sure don't mind the wait! Now, everyone can rest assured, NO, it doesn't work!!!  But, I wil say this, it was FUN!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Crap, we did this several decades ago on each other when I was in school just for the fun of it! I was always able to keep my hand still enough that it neither swang nor circled. As such, they usually either pronounced the owners of the hands under the towels (you didn't get to see who had their hands under there) either dead or "its".
> 
> Pidgey


HA! You are an "ALIEN," Pigdey, and as such, not the same as us mere mortals! You were probably pronounced "dead." ROFL

Mmmm, well, for those who swear by certain methods, wouldn't hurt to "back" it up with other methods: e.g. *paper clip*, *length of toes *(Cindy and I saw this work at the State Fair - at least on a few birds. When I first found Squeaks, this method was used to predict his sex. Of course, my "intuition" also told me he was a cock! ), *eyes*, *vent bones... *

Personally, if all those methods were used and *all* indicated a cock, I would plunk my money down!   

Shi


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

This idea has been aroung a number of years. I first saw people using a 16 penny nail with a string. And now you can buy a modifies version at supply houses. Does it work ,For many yes it does. I would say perhaps 75 percent of the time. Knowledge over time knowing your breed lets you develop an honest idea of which is a hen or cock. I have seen racing homer hens that would make a cock bird jealous. And cocks that you would swear were hens. Now the strong hens make for a decent breeder But weak looking cock birds. Often have no value as breeders or racers.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

If this works on any level other then human manipulation then why not hook the string to something that is fixed like a rafter then put your bird under it. I bet it will not do nothing because the person holding the string is doing the movement. I have seen this done and the person was moving it.


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

I Went And Bought 20 Birds From A Man One Time That Were Suppose To Be 10 Males And 10 Females They Used One Of Those Sex Indicateres And It Does Not Work They Sold Me 20 Males I Watced There Hand When They Done It When It Went To Circles They Hand Was Going In Circles When It Went Straight There Hand Did To But They Do It To Where You Want Notice It


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Budice I think you've been had. 20 birds, 20 males....


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah I Believe That I Was I Did Hear The Man Say He Had To Many Males In His Pen And I Think That Was His Way To Get Rid Of Them


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> If this works on any level other then human manipulation then why not hook the string to something that is fixed like a rafter then put your bird under it. I bet it will not do nothing because the person holding the string is doing the movement. I have seen this done and the person was moving it.


OK, Just so you know, I DID tie it to a hook on a 2 x 4 and it still indicated that they were ALL MALES!  I used this method on 2 hens and 2 males. These are my OB. I did it first by holding the string, then by hanging it. There was no difference, so I say BS to this method!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I bet you guys don't believe in the Easter Bunny or 
Santa Claus either!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

when i was a young dummy who knew everything,i saw a ad in a magazine from a guy who guaranteed he would share with me an easy way to become a rich man.well,i sent in the self addressed stamped envelope,along with 1.00 asked.weeks,maybe months later,i get my self addressed,stamped envelope back with a small note that said only this......put a ad in any magazine stating,"get rich easy,send a self addressed,stamped envelope,and 1.00,and i will help you with my secret".-"many people will send you a dollar for such a great secret.you did."


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> when i was a young dummy who knew everything,i saw a ad in a magazine from a guy who guaranteed he would share with me an easy way to become a rich man.well,i sent in the self addressed stamped envelope,along with 1.00 asked.weeks,maybe months later,i get my self addressed,stamped envelope back with a small note that said only this......put a ad in any magazine stating,"get rich easy,send a self addressed,stamped envelope,and 1.00,and i will help you with my secret".-"many people will send you a dollar for such a great secret.you did."


LOL that is really funny!!   Good thing it only cost you a dollar


----------



## vasyapersikov (Feb 29, 2008)

My dad got one from foys and it works all right! 
there just a magnet strip on a sting, i make them two magnets(small-half inch by 1 inch with glue between then and a string) ---(But fishing weights on a string work 1000 times better ) i sell them for 10 bucks at swaps and auctions!
male-----spins in a line (North to South or East to West)
Female---Spins in a circle 
It takes about from 10 to 30 secs. tops to start working when placed 1 inch away from back between head and tale!
All I have to say---- good luck!!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I just read in a book that you can tell the sex of a baby in the nest by the length of one particular toe on the baby. I forget which one. It also stated that ALL great racers have several things in common. One being that if you draw an imaginary line from the beaks meeting place (where the top and bottom meet, in other words, the lips), straight back onto the head. The straight line will go through the center of the eye.

I hope I explained that correctly.

If memory serves me correctly, these two things were written by Charles Heitzman.

I will have to dig the book out again and verify.

Anyone ever heard of these things?


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

String and paper clips Hmmm Not sure about this??? sounds airy Fairy to me!!!!! 

Place the youngster in question in a nest box with its mother, a young cock will always play up to his mother a young hen will just stand there and pay no atention to her mother.
*IMPORTANT* do not use the Mothers normal breeding box as she will try to chase out any intruder espicaly a youngster she managed to get rid once before already.
Try my theory let me know if it works for you

Cheers Kiwi


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

You know what,

All of these theories are successful. That is they work at least half the time. Depending on what you are doing that is great success. If a batter in major league baseball is successful 50% of the time that gives him a .500 batting average. That will get you into the Hall of Fame every time!

Come on folks, let's think about this a minute. Unless you are willing to do a genetic screening or a surgical exam on each bird, it is a 50-50 guess. Just wait and see which pigeons lay eggs...

...that is a pretty good indicator! 

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> You know what,
> 
> All of these theories are successful. That is they work at least half the time. Depending on what you are doing that is great success. If a batter in major league baseball is successful 50% of the time that gives him a .500 batting average. That will get you into the Hall of Fame every time!
> 
> ...


Dan,

Now if a weight on a piece of string, can convince maybe 50% of the people that it works, you can now understand why more complicated "tools" such as eye sign will always attract a certain percentage of "followers". 

That circus guy was right.....

It also explains why most winning bloodlines must come from Europe.

Please, no one get offended.....it must just be me.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

k-will said:


> when i was a young dummy who knew everything,i saw a ad in a magazine from a guy who guaranteed he would share with me an easy way to become a rich man.well,i sent in the self addressed stamped envelope,along with 1.00 asked.weeks,maybe months later,i get my self addressed,stamped envelope back with a small note that said only this......put a ad in any magazine stating,"get rich easy,send a self addressed,stamped envelope,and 1.00,and i will help you with my secret".-"many people will send you a dollar for such a great secret.you did."


K-Will,

That was a rip off !! Go through Pay Pal and send me $10 @ SmithFamilyLoft.com and I will forward you an e-mail that will explain how to make a whole lot of money...and it won't cost you a stamp like that other rip off deal !!........ Plus as an added bonus, at no extra charge, I will throw in my #1 indicator.....how to tell a good race bird !!! This offer is good today only !!! Not going to share this with the whole world !


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

wasnt it pt barnum who said "theres a sucker born every minute"?

eyesign,sex indicators,thoeries with no scientific basis apply to those who believe the malarkey. 

warren,while i dont totally agree with you when you say there arent any great american families of racing pigeons,one thing we do totally agree on is-the europeans will continue to makes lots of money selling us pedigrees and sometimes actual good racing pigeons,because alot of people spend more time believing in baloney and shortcuts,etc. than putting time into breeding a great family of birds.

its funny people actually will argue with proven results yet believe in some other things that are ridiculous.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

k-will said:


> wasnt it pt barnum who said "theres a sucker born every minute"?
> 
> eyesign,sex indicators,thoeries with no scientific basis apply to those who believe the malarkey.
> 
> ...


Ah...shucks...I guess I ain't gonna make $10 off of you...you have been to the circus I guess.... 

K-Will, maybe there are great American Families some where....can't really say on any authority that there isn't a single one....it's just that in most of those slick magazine covers and full page color ads...most want to brag about the fact that the parents, grand parents, or even great grand parents were from so and so.....from across that big pond. Then again, how many races do we have in the USA where we can say the winner beat over 5,000 birds ? 10,000...etc. etc. ? And often when we talk about a great flier, he is in a combine with less then 300 lofts....no even that is too big of a number...less then 200 lofts....well that may even be a rare exception....how many fanciers in the USA fly in a combine with fewer then 200 lofts ? Think it might be more then 50% ? more then 66.66% ? Somewhere that number is available, but I would guess that the vast majority of fanciers in the USA, fly in races, where there are fewer then 100 members. And many have an unlimited number of birds they can ship to a race...so a few lofts in a 100 member combine, shipping over a hundred birds, can make the competition seem bigger then it really is. 

At any rate, a good loft position, and a good handler....can make the "quality" of his birds seem extraordinary, when in fact he may simply be a very good handler, with a good loft position. And such a situation can make even typical pigeons seem exceptional, when that may not be reality.

Well....that's my theory....and it's just as good as a magic sex indicator, or a $49.95 DVD explaining newly discovered eye sign theories...so that is my theory...and I'm sticking with it !


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i think your theory is very sound warren.the one thing i might point out you didnt mention is the great flyers in this country will tell you there is generally 3 or 4 lofts they have to beat regardless of loft count.my club like yours is on the smaller side.however,i will have to beat all of them as there are no "pretenders" in my club.having said that,youre right when you say a good flyer with great methods can make his family of birds seem better than they really are.but,that has been proven true in belgium over the years as well.but,in belgium or holland as a whole,a flyer must beat many great flyers to win.that is rare here besides maybe the ghc.and they even say there is a handful they must beat to win.your theory is probably very sound warren.i never approached this idea from the direction you have taken.definately makes me think....

i do think there are a "few" true winning families of racing pigeons in this country.it might be fewer than i originally thought though.good info warren,thanks.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Gentlemen, since you all are "here", could I ask a few questions since I do not have enough experience to make an educated guess myself.

Question is: If a person retired (I am) and wanted to move to a location in the U.S. where the quality and quantity of racing lofts would be sufficient to have a lot of fun with, where would you suggest.

If possible, I would like warm weather and a few acres of land. Would the obvious answer be California and Florida? Vegas? Is there a location that has an abundance of younger flyers (younger being between 30 and 50)? There is no club where I am and I want to move to warmer weather anyway, so I am looking. My wife wants to go to San Antonio. Would that be a decent racing club area?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

America will never be a racing meca, Why because unlike the countries over seas, THe US has lofts so scattered in most states No large loft numbers in a small area. Heck some other countries are no larger then our states. And the racing sport has less support from the public. It is dieing a slow death. Will not be long and many old timers will be gone. With less new blood to take over. There also is the fact in the US , that birds are such and such strain, when most are base line strain at best. Not many people relize they develop thre own strain IF they staty after it long enough. SURE great birds are over seas, why because they compete on a large scale. BUT if some of these birds bred in america flew over seas in races many would do good. It is hard to compare numbers in the race as we can not do that . to many small clubs. Heck race birds in the U S, have been around for many many years. But as any breed goes just a few people breed the better ones. As those few have a plan to sucseed. And then the rest fly on hope. Take your birds test them and build from them. Bring in certion birds from time to time that helps take the birds forward. It has allways been said find start with the best few birds you can ,Be it 20.00 dollar birds or 20.000 dollar birds Then build from there. 20 pair of so so birds and 3 pair of better birds cost wise the 3 pair may have cheaper then the 20 pair was. But they produce the better birds. Far as sex indicater. Some people have problems telling a cock from a hen until the hen lays an egg. Those people probably find this tool useful. And percent wise it can work. Do I use it no But I do know a person who swears by it. But that person often has problems reconizing a cock from a hen.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> Gentlemen, since you all are "here", could I ask a few questions since I do not have enough experience to make an educated guess myself.
> 
> Question is: If a person retired (I am) and wanted to move to a location in the U.S. where the quality and quantity of racing lofts would be sufficient to have a lot of fun with, where would you suggest.
> 
> ...


Check out Brooksville, Fla. It's warm there, and I don't think you will have a problem finding a pigeon club.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> K-Will,
> 
> That was a rip off !! Go through Pay Pal and send me $10 @ SmithFamilyLoft.com and I will forward you an e-mail that will explain how to make a whole lot of money...and it won't cost you a stamp like that other rip off deal !!........ Plus as an added bonus, at no extra charge, I will throw in my #1 indicator.....*how to tell a good race bird *!!! This offer is good today only !!! Not going to share this with the whole world !


Hi warren, you might have got $10 of me at one time,


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Check out Brooksville, Fla


Hmm... Little Belgium? It got that name for a reason. That is where I would have said. L.A. has 3 medium sized clubs and one big one that hold the snowbird classic (?) but that is the L.A. combine, I fly my 500+ races with them. So they are at 700 miles when I am still at 500. But it is about half the size of little Belgium.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt D. said:


> Hmm... Little Belgium? It got that name for a reason. That is where I would have said. L.A. has 3 medium sized clubs and one big one that hold the snowbird classic (?) but that is the L.A. combine, I fly my 500+ races with them. So they are at 700 miles when I am still at 500. But it is about half the size of little Belgium.


Matt,

What I was thinking....besides the pigeon fliers....there may be a higher quality of life tucked away in Brooksville. Only know LA from it's reputation of street gangs and murders....the earthquakes and fires..... 

But only very competitive people really want the kind of pigeon flying that they have down there at unit #10 or is it #11 ? I suspect most would prefer to move to where they can actually win a race once in awhile.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i was looking at the results so far in old birds down there and i see some new names winning some races.but,when you look at champion bird points and champion loft,same story,same people.if you go down there,you better get ready to be humbled for awhile.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,
I finally got a few minutes to check out some of the more, uuuummmmm unusual postings here.

Don't spend money on a sex indicator. Make one yourself if you want to try it. The fishing weight on a string is probably the best.

What is being described is a pendulum, one of the oldest forms of soothsaying around. They go back to B.C.E. There are many theories as to why these work. I won't go into them, but for some people they seem to. Perhaps in the case of a person using one to sex pigeons, that person has a good eye and is able to read visual clues that most of us wouldn't. They may not even realize they are doing it themselves. So if you want to try one, you don't need to shell out bucks. Any weight on a string will do. If you want to really spend money, you can go to any metaphysical store and spend 29.95 and up for a fancy crystal embellished one. The hens will be the ones whose eyes light up unless some of your cocks are into bling.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Hi All,
> I finally got a few minutes to check out some of the more, uuuummmmm unusual postings here.
> 
> Don't spend money on a sex indicator. Make one yourself if you want to try it. The fishing weight on a string is probably the best.
> ...


You are correct, Margaret! MY eyes DID light up!!! ROFL   

Shi (love those crystal blings!)


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the sex indicator does not work. If you have one, instead of holding the string of the sex indicator with your fingers, try tying the string onto something like a branch or something, then hold the bird under it, i guarantee you that the magnet or metal will not move at all. Thats from my experience.


----------



## jkcmj (Sep 30, 2009)

*sexing birds*

sexing with the paperclip on a string works! I tried it on every bird, chicken, turkey, etc on my place with 100% success. I tried to show my brother, and he coundn't make it work. We tried a cotter key off his mower which was heavier, and it worked well for him. I can make the heavier cotter key work, but it moves very slowly. 

This works on all animals and people I have tried it on without exception, although having others try it was hit and miss, but like my brother they may have needed a different weight item. 

I trust it 100% so far. I am able to sex my young turkeys withing seconds, also guineas, and young chickens. Amazing. It also shows different sexes if you hover over differnt fruites etc. Pairs were either male or female, where apples were all female?? I don't know why. The potatoes we tried it on were hit and miss. We finally figured out that each eye had a different sex.

I don't know about the vegetable/plant thing, but it has been 100% on warm blooded items I tried it on.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

my understanding of the "thing on a string" sexing method is it basically amplifies the unconscious movements of the hand. therefore if you *believe* a bird to be a cock, deep down, even if you don't know that that is your belief, the string will show that up because your hand will subconsciously be making very subtle movements and the pendulum will amplify it so that you can see it
I have never tried this, but there is a method included in one of my books, which at the least would be very entertaining - apparently it is an old arab method - I quote "the pigeon is held in the palm of one hand standing up with its legs held between the thumb and index finger of the other hand, you point the pigeon's beak towards the sun and gently rock the bird forwards. The tail of the unbalanced pigeon fans out and either goes up or down. If it goes up the bird is female and if it goes down it is male!"
I suppose the difference in pelvic anatomy could have something to do with this - if anyone is game and gets good results let us know lol
btw if you want to see the "thing on a string" proven as controlled by your body being dictated to by your subconscious mind, hold the string and THINK clockwise, anticlockwise, back and forth - the pendulum will follow your whim woooo mind control (not)


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

jkcmj said:


> sexing with the paperclip on a string works! I tried it on every bird, chicken, turkey, etc on my place with 100% success. I tried to show my brother, and he coundn't make it work. We tried a cotter key off his mower which was heavier, and it worked well for him. I can make the heavier cotter key work, but it moves very slowly.
> 
> This works on all animals and people I have tried it on without exception, although having others try it was hit and miss, but like my brother they may have needed a different weight item.
> 
> ...


Please dear God, this thread died back in March of 08 and now you brought it back to life. Two ways to tell a pigeon's sex:
1 if it lays eggs, female. if it don't, male.
2 during sex; if on top, male. if on bottom, female.

Both of these have worked so far for me, now stop it!!!!!!


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

well hell yall its only 13 bucks. someone just buy it and tell us how it works! 
if it dont then send it back and get your money back!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, I agree to Big T on the first point, if it lays eggs - female 

But not on the 2nd - I have females who get on top of their males  and still lay eggs, dominating may be ???


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

*Dowsing for gender *

I'm surprised that no posts in the thread referred to the "thing on a string" method by its generic name: Dowsing with a Pendulum. 
There are also other objects used to dowse; the traditional forked witch-hazel stick is probably best known. 
The ability to dowse is an intuitive gift; people with that gift dowse very successfully. 
A friend of mine is a professional dowser and actually earns her living doing it (though, to my knowledge, she hasn't been asked to sex pigeons).

The method mentioned upthread, of observing the response of a full-grown "young bird" to its mother is interesting. I'd have more than 50% confidence in that.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> OK, I agree to Big T on the first point, if it lays eggs - female
> 
> But not on the 2nd - *I have females who get on top of their males*  and still lay eggs, dominating may be ???


You know my wife!!!!!

LOL Tony


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Big T said:


> You know my wife!!!!!
> 
> LOL Tony


Careful Tony...maybe he know her too well!! 

Dan


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

sreeshs said:


> OK,
> But not on the 2nd - I have females who get on top of their males  and still lay eggs, dominating may be ???



Yep I have seen that also.


----------



## jkcmj (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, so we have non believers! I will test with a blind fold on, and a spotter, and see how I do. I will try putting my hand in a vice while holding the string to see if that effects anything. Scientific research at its finest.

By the way, one of my quail got loose today while I was feeding them. It flew off into the distance and I couln't find it. Low and behold 2 hours later, she is sitting outside the house door yelling her head off. A quick swoop of the net and she's back with the others. 1st time raising quail and man can they fly! I had someone give me 30 eggs this summer, which hatched out 28 quail. I kept 15 to breed back for eggs next year. Of course I didn't know about the paperclip thing at that time, so hopefully I have a good ratio of hens...


----------



## jkcmj (Sep 30, 2009)

By the way, I tried it on eggs in my incubator last night and found 2 that circled(female) and the other 8 went back and forth(male). If it were "my will be done" it would have been the other way around!

I also tried it on a fresh laid turkey egg, and it showed male as well. I need to do a little testing on this one, but if it comes out correct, I will be incubating a lot less turkey and chickens male eggs from now on!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Quail recall just like homers home. They use pens called Johnny houses and use a funnel type trap on the ground to get back in. 

On the sex indicator, if you want to really test it don't hold it with your hand. Instead hook it to the ceiling or something that don't move.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

ohiogsp said:


> Quail recall just like homers home. They use pens called Johnny houses and use a funnel type trap on the ground to get back in.
> 
> On the sex indicator, if you want to really test it don't hold it with your hand. Instead hook it to the ceiling or something that don't move.


Thats what I said.


----------



## jkcmj (Sep 30, 2009)

tried the hooking it on something stationary, and of course it didn't work. I assume something with polarity between the person holding the string and the subject your checking. It also won't work if you put it over a table top or other inanimate object, even though those same tricky fingers are holding the string. I also noticed it won't work on the meaty part of my palm, but reacts right away on the center of the palm and up the thumb. It always swings with the major arteries in the hand. Also likely why it reacts almost immediatly around the base of the birds tale where there are a concentration of blood vessels.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

jkcmj said:


> tried the hooking it on something stationary, and of course it didn't work.


There is your answer if it works or not.


----------

